# I will miss you forever.



## mukato

Hi everybody,

I need help from somebody who knows Tagalog. Does anybody know how to say in Tagalog 
" I will miss you forever."
" I will never forget the love we had."
" I believe some day we'll meet again."
" You will always live in my heart." 

Thank you  very much.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

mukato said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I need help from somebody who knows Tagalog. Does anybody know how to say in Tagalog
> " I will miss you forever."
> " I will never forget the love we had."
> " I believe some day we'll meet again."
> " You will always live in my heart."
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
 Oh dear, dear... I`m not sure I can do it myself . If it is not too urgent I could possibly ask a Filipino colleague?


----------



## Cracker Jack

mukato said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I need help from somebody who knows Tagalog. Does anybody know how to say in Tagalog
> " I will miss you forever." (Mamimiss kita kailanman)
> " I will never forget the love we had." (Hinding-hindi ko makakalimutan
> ang naging pag-ibig natin)
> " I believe some day we'll meet again." (Naniniwala ako na balang araw,
> muli tayong magkikita)
> " You will always live in my heart." (Lagi kang mananatili sa aking puso)
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
Hello mukato. Just a few explanations. The last translation reads ''You will always stay/remain in my heart.'' If you want a literal translation, it will sound like '' Lagi kang buhay sa puso ko.''


----------



## mukato

Wow,thank you guys so much! You guys are great!


----------

